# Florida's Governor Refuses To Vaccinate Children



## win231 (Jun 21, 2022)

ORLANDO, Fla. — Amid backlash from political rivals, medical professionals and senior federal government officials alike, Gov. Ron DeSantis on Monday morning reaffirmed his decision not to preorder newly authorized COVID-19 vaccines or offer them at state health departments.
“We are not going to have any programs where we’re trying to jab 6-month-old babies with mRNA,” he said during a news conference at The Pig Bar-B-Q in Callahan. “We still have not ordered it. We’re not going to order it.”

https://www.yahoo.com/news/florida-gov-ron-desantis-not-192200015.html


----------



## Pepper (Jun 21, 2022)

DeSantis allows Florida doctors, hospitals to order COVID-19 ...https://www.wfla.com › health › coronavirus › desantis-.allows _Florida_ doctors, _hospitals_ to _order COVID_-19 _vaccines for kids_ under 5--​


----------



## rgp (Jun 21, 2022)

Here we go again .......... What to believe ??


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Jun 21, 2022)

DeSantis is not going to 'Command' that no kids in his state can be vaccinated.  If fact, he legally cannot do that!  But, he can say that the State will not support kids getting this shot.   He is actually, seeing that it is left up to the parent or guardian of each child, as it should be.  

DeSantis get's it!


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 21, 2022)

https://www.wfla.com/community/heal...bout-covid-vaccine-policy-changes-in-florida/


----------



## hawkdon (Jun 21, 2022)

I don't understand why these Govenor's think they got all the info about Covid, (or anything else) that makes them qualified to dictate family policy....the damn Mo govenor early on made the statement that "kids" won't need hospitals....sure rite.....


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 22, 2022)

I think this is overstepping, just like requiring kids to get the jab is overstepping. Kids are at very little risk from Covid, and as we all know, the vaccine is far from perfect. It should be a parental decision.


----------



## win231 (Jun 22, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> I think this is overstepping, just like requiring kids to get the jab is overstepping. Kids are at very little risk from Covid, and as we all know, the vaccine is far from perfect. It should be a parental decision.


Yesterday, while channel surfing, a doctor said exactly that.  He also said "The risk far outweighs the benefit."
I can't find his name or any info on the interview.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 22, 2022)

I didn't think I would ever respond to any of win's threads,
but, I have to say this.
GOOD FOR DESANTIS!


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 22, 2022)

well, the fact is that most educated, caring parents will have the children vaxxed, and the un-educated, mostly poor parents will not.  Then when the children of those poor/uneducated parents are disproportionately afflicted with Covid, who gets the blame??


----------



## win231 (Jun 22, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I didn't think I would ever respond to any of win's threads,
> but, I have to say this.
> GOOD FOR DESANTIS!


OOOOOOOh, you'll never know how special that makes me feel.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 22, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> well, the fact is that most educated, caring parents will have the children vaxxed, and the un-educated, mostly poor parents will not.  Then when the children of those poor/uneducated parents are disproportionately afflicted with Covid, who gets the blame??


You have that backwards. Those who have been well-informed (educated) are not likely to take their young children to get the vaccine. People on or beneath the poverty line have access to the same info through the family physician, as well as access to free vaccines. "poor/uneducated parents are disproportionately afflicted with Covid" would be those who live in very rural areas with inadequate social services or a long distance to those services. It could certainly be that their covid numbers are disproportionate, however, their communities are generally quite small. For example, 80 cases in a city of only 1500 residents makes for a pretty significant percentage.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jun 22, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> well, the fact is that most educated, caring parents will have the children vaxxed, and the un-educated, mostly poor parents will not.  Then when the children of those poor/uneducated parents are disproportionately afflicted with Covid, who gets the blame??


"More findings:



Education matters: 46.4 percent of parents with a high school diploma or some college say they will definitely get their children vaccinated, while 56.4 percent of parents who have a college degree say they will definitely vaccinate their kids – that’s a ten percentage point difference.
Gender roles: Men were more likely than women to report that they would definitely not get their children vaccinated, 26.8 and 17.6 percent, respectively.
Older parents: Child vaccine acceptance increases with the age of parents. For example, 70 percent of parents ages 45-54 reported they would probably or definitely get their child vaccinated, while this percentage dropped to 67.8 percent for parents 35-44 and to 57.2 percent for parents 25-34.

The most striking disparities are at the state level. In Wyoming, where 45.7 percent of people are fully vaccinated, the dashboard data show that 45.5 percent of parents intend to get their children vaccinated against COVID-19. In North Dakota, where 48 percent of people are fully vaccinated, just 54 percent of parents say they will vaccinate their kids.

At the other end of the spectrum, in Maryland, where two-thirds of people are fully vaccinated, 80 percent of parents will choose vaccination for their children. In Massachusetts, where 70 percent of people are fully vaccinated, almost 80 percent of parents say they will vaccinate their kids."

https://ccp.jhu.edu/2021/11/22/dashboard-covid-behaviors-vaccination-children/


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jun 22, 2022)

win231 said:


> ORLANDO, Fla. — Amid backlash from political rivals, medical professionals and senior federal government officials alike, Gov. Ron DeSantis on Monday morning reaffirmed his decision not to preorder newly authorized COVID-19 vaccines or offer them at state health departments.
> “We are not going to have any programs where we’re trying to jab 6-month-old babies with mRNA,” he said during a news conference at The Pig Bar-B-Q in Callahan. “We still have not ordered it. We’re not going to order it.”
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/florida-gov-ron-desantis-not-192200015.html


If it's any consolation, this nutty governor who is trying to position himself for 2024, hasn't yet suggested injecting Florida kids with Clorox.


----------

